# 2009 Specialized S-Works Roubaix SL2 or Tarmac SL2? and Specialized chain rings!!



## simmoclayto (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey there, 

I'm looking at buying a Specialized S works Roubaix SL2, however I race every month and am worried that it will not be race worthy.... I know Boonen one on it but i'm not him I normally race on hotmix and and some crappy streets. I also have a bad lower back (although I'm only 28 years old) and i think the slightly more relaxed setup on the Roubaix would be better for it. I love hill climbing and I hear from reviews that the Roubaix isn't the greatest climber, especialliy when compared to the Tarmac SL2 
I find the Roubaix more comfortable however when I could only test ride a Roubaix Pro and a Tarmac Elite. Unfortunately the Tarmac Elite was the bottom of the line so I fear I wasn't able to fully appreciate the Tarmac.

Races are about 40kms to 50kms. 

So my question is; will I loose that much time on a SL2 Roubaix in a race situaton? 

Also Why does the Roubaix (specialized) crankset have smaller rings that the Tarmac? Must be better for hill climbing... but what about Flats and Decents?

Also does anyone know the weight of the Roubaix sl2 2009 (with Sram red) ? frame only or the whole bike? 

Thanks for you input


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

I can't remember where, but there have been a lot of threads in this forum discussing the differences between Tarmacs & Roubaixs. You might try a search (go back a year) to find them.

The point I remember from those who owned or ridden both is that the Tarmac is not faster, but the handling is quicker or more responsive to rider input.

The Roubaix comes w' the 50/34 tooth compact crankset because it was designed for endurance races. This should not be a concern for you because the Specialized crankset gives you the option of replacing the compact 110 mm spider & chainrings w/ the standard 130 mm spider & 53/39 chainring set.

Don't let your test ride on the Tarmac Elite fool you because the SL2 actually rides better. The ride of the Roubaix is definitely smoother than the Tarmac but I'm 57 years old & love my Tarmac.


----------



## rhyslewisdavies (Jan 10, 2009)

the tarmac would be your ideal bike for the races that you describe, however if you have a bad lower back then youd probably be better going for the roubaix because the headtube on the tarmac is a lot shorter than the roubaix. i bought an SL2 a couple of weeks ago and it is everything i hoped fir, light, stiff as hell but also very smooth. my thread is called SL2(with training wheels) if you want to have a look at it - its a 56cm frame with a 150mm headtube ( i think the equivalent roubaix frame size has a head tube of 190mm) so that gives you some idea hopefully.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

My Red equipped Tarmac SL2 weights 15.3 lbs (DA 7850-24CL wheels with 25mm tires). My DA 7800 equipped Roubaix SL2 weights 16.4 lbs (Roval Fusee wheels with 25mm tires). Both are 58cm. .


----------



## simmoclayto (Feb 27, 2010)

NealH said:


> My Red equipped Tarmac SL2 weights 15.3 lbs (DA 7850-24CL wheels with 25mm tires). My DA 7800 equipped Roubaix SL2 weights 16.4 lbs (Roval Fusee wheels with 25mm tires). Both are 58cm. .



which is the lighter groupset? RED or DA? 
The Wheels probably make a fair difference as well...


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Red is lighter. Dunno about his wheelset.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

The DA wheels are about 100g lighter than the Roval wheels (Fusee SL) per their published spec's but, I have not weighed them. I like'm both.


----------



## simmoclayto (Feb 27, 2010)

I weighed a 09 Roubaix pro on the weekend and it came to about 7.1 - 7.2kgs so thinking the SL2 Roubaix must be under 7kgs. Either way i'm sure the Roubaix should be stiffer than my 2004 Giant TCR C2  

Or has carbon frames not improved that much over the last 6 years?


----------



## simmoclayto (Feb 27, 2010)

I guess with the roubaix the major issue for me is the 34-50T crankset. I'd much prefer the 39-53T crankset. Has anyone used the 34-50T? What are your thoughts? 

Was going to ask my LBS to change to the larger one on the BRAND NEW bike before I buy it however they will charge me for new chainrings and a new spider! Which comes to about $300. 

Any thoughts anyone?


----------

